# Mid march



## Mariettamark (Aug 8, 2016)

Wife and I are exoecting little guy #2 in may, so I am trying to squeeze in a mid march trip this year. I normally fish the bay and within 7 or so miles of beach when I go out. I like trolling for Spanish/kings and bottom fishing the wrecks/reefs. Never fished Pensacola this early in year. What will we catch in mom-march? Are Spanish and kings there? Sharks?
Thanks!


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

This is Capt Brett from Grouper trooper charters, if you need a captain for hire I will be glad to assist you. We will catch Jacks, Mingos, Snapper, Triggers, possibility of grouper cobia and kings! 8505123334!


----------

